# Strongest DBZ character Sakura can beat



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 31, 2015)

I think she can beat Goku. What about you guys?


----------



## Red Angel (Jan 31, 2015)

Nobody

10char


----------



## Vicotex (Jan 31, 2015)

Master roshi.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 31, 2015)

Jericho said:


> I think she can beat Goku. What about you guys?



I think she beats Jericho. That guy was always a pussy anyway.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 31, 2015)

Tamborine, with some lucky old daimaou.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 31, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> I think she beats Jericho. That guy was always a pussy anyway.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 31, 2015)

Jericho said:


> I think she can beat Goku. What about you guys?



I think that's a stupid thing to think.


----------



## silverstorm (Jan 31, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Tamborine, with some lucky old daimaou.



*DBZ char*  not *DB char* 
i think she can beat bulma


----------



## Imperator100 (Jan 31, 2015)

silverstorm said:


> *DBZ char*  not *DB char*
> i think she can beat bulma



I don't know...Bulma is a supergenius.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 31, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> I don't know...Bulma is a supergenius.



she did get more hits in on Birusu-sama than SSJ3 Goku.


----------



## Imperator100 (Jan 31, 2015)

Bulma vs HST?


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 31, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> I think she beats Jericho. That guy was always a pussy anyway.



She gets put in the Walls of Jericho.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 31, 2015)

Stahp it guys! You're turning this into some sort of joke thread.


----------



## Imperator100 (Jan 31, 2015)

Aren't Joke Threads Funny though?


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 31, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Bulma vs HST?



Substitute Goku for the HST here:


And you have an accurate idea of how this goes


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 31, 2015)

Beginning of DBZ Tenshinhan(pre Kami training).


----------



## silverstorm (Jan 31, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> Substitute Goku for the HST here:
> 
> 
> And you have an accurate idea of how this goes



yeah  none of hst-chars can slap goku like that  so bulma can solo entire hst easily  hahaha


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 31, 2015)

Nevermind said:


> She gets put in the Walls of Jericho.


----------



## Tapion (Jan 31, 2015)

Lets start at Yajarobe?


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 31, 2015)

Part I Yajirobe, probably.

Where does End of Series Sakura's power actually cap off at? Kiloton-level energy output/durability? Megaton-level? Hypersonic speed, I'm guessing.

Part II Yajirobe is way too powerful for her, or indeed the vast majority of the Narutoverse: only top-tiers in the setting (we're talking Ashura Mode Naruto, Rinnegan Sasuke, Juubi Jinchuuriki, Kaguya, etc.) have a surefire chance at beating him decisively.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jan 31, 2015)

KaiserWombat said:


> Part I Yajirobe, probably.
> 
> Where does End of Series Sakura's power actually cap off at? Kiloton-level energy output/durability? Megaton-level? Hypersonic speed, I'm guessing.
> 
> Part II Yajirobe is way too powerful for her, or indeed the vast majority of the Narutoverse: only top-tiers in the setting (we're talking Ashura Mode Naruto, Rinnegan Sasuke, Juubi Jinchuuriki, Kaguya, etc.) have a surefire chance at beating him decisively.



She was strong and fast enough to stagger Kaguya, though that's seen as an outlier by many.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jan 31, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> She was strong and fast enough to stagger Kaguya, though that's seen as an outlier by many.



Cause it is. She got her ass beaten by Spiral Zetsu along with other Allience members a few chapters ago. Then later on other her speed is shown to be far below base Naruto's by taking many hours to get to the Valley of The Ends.

Kishi had to resort to BS to give her pathetic ass some moments in the Kaguya.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 31, 2015)

> She was strong and fast enough to stagger Kaguya, though that's seen as an outlier by many.



It is an outlier, There wasn't anything at all from the Madara fight to Kaguya fight that gave Sakura any legitimate boost to have both that kind of chakra, speed or DC to even give her that feat legitimately... 

She basically is weak in one panel and strong in the next panel no explanation was done... nothing to bridge how she even got that power up or how she had done that feat.

It's basically the same shit as the Police and Thanos event or Spiderman and Firelord event or Supergirl having better visual speed than Flash. it only happened because the author want it to happen, doesn't mean shit here though.


----------



## SSBMonado (Jan 31, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> It is an outlier, There wasn't anything at all from the Madara fight to Kaguya fight that gave Sakura any legitimate boost to have both that kind chakra or DC to even give her that feat legitimately...
> 
> It's basically the same shit as the Police and Thanos event or Spiderman and Firelord event or Supergirl having better visual speed than Flash. it only happened because the author want it to happen, doesn't mean shit here though.


Kinda makes me wonder why Sakura didn't turn out to be the reincarnation of some uber powerful Ninja, too. 2/3 members of team  7 already are, so what gives?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 31, 2015)

SSBMonado said:


> Kinda makes me wonder why Sakura didn't turn out to be the reincarnation of some uber powerful Ninja, too. 2/3 members of team  7 already are, so what gives?



Because even Kishi thought Hinata made for a better heroine and therefore made a movie about such a thing


----------



## Alita (Jan 31, 2015)

Arguably piccolo daimaou IMO.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 31, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Arguably piccolo daimaou IMO.


Young daimaou would clear 7th gates gai 
old daimaou is indeed arguable, tho


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jan 31, 2015)

She gets nuked by Demon King Piccolo.

Most she'll beat are the 22nd Budokai versions of the characters.

She's not beating anyone from Part II Dragon Ball.


----------



## Gone (Jan 31, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> She's not beating anyone from Part II Dragon Ball.



But then, a new contender appeared...


----------



## Imperator100 (Jan 31, 2015)

Mr. Satan won a 4-way fight where the other three combatants were Goku, Toriko, and Luffy. He also was able to watch Cell and Goku fight and survived a punch from Buu.


----------



## Gone (Jan 31, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> He also was able to watch Cell and Goku fight and survived a punch from Buu.



He did also get bitch slapped by Cell...  

But if we're being serious that stuff is hard to quantify since both scenes are deliberately silly.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jan 31, 2015)

Let me rephrase that then: she's not beating anyone worth a damn from Part II Dragon Ball.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 31, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Mr. Satan won a 4-way fight where the other three combatants were Goku, Toriko, and Luffy. He also was able to watch Cell and Goku fight and survived a punch from Buu.


That special  
Everything became worthy with mr satan winning once again, tho


----------



## Imperator100 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ryjacork said:


> He did also get bitch slapped by Cell...
> 
> But if we're being serious that stuff is hard to quantify since both scenes are deliberately silly.



I was kinda joking considering I was using non-canon and outliers


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2015)

KaiserWombat said:


> Part I Yajirobe, probably.
> 
> Where does End of Series Sakura's power actually cap off at? Kiloton-level energy output/durability? Megaton-level? Hypersonic speed, I'm guessing.
> 
> Part II Yajirobe is way too powerful for her, or indeed the vast majority of the Narutoverse: only top-tiers in the setting (we're talking Ashura Mode Naruto, Rinnegan Sasuke, Juubi Jinchuuriki, Kaguya, etc.) have a surefire chance at beating him decisively.



Megaton/Hypersonic+ imo

If you take her dumb feats in the final fight seriously you could argue giga/teratons perhaps, but there's no real reason to do so.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 31, 2015)

I think the only question here is:

Does she manage to put Yamcha in another crater?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jan 31, 2015)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I think the only question here is:
> 
> Does she manage to put Yamcha in another crater?



Part I Yamcha, maybe.

Part II Yamcha gives her a Wolf Fang Fist.


----------



## Monna (Jan 31, 2015)

She wouldn't even beat Bacterian


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2015)

IIRC Sakura didn't fight Spiral Zetsu. Hiruzen, Ay & Onoki did.

Sakura was busy healing the entire Alliance/in Boxland with Obito.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> Let me rephrase that then: she's not beating anyone worth a damn from Part II Dragon Ball.



Episode 2 Gohan


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 31, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> Episode 2 Gohan


you mean the one with the small planet+ headbut ?
[youtube]vYA8qMp63Sw[/youtube]


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 31, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> you mean the one with the small planet+ headbut ?
> [youtube]vYA8qMp63Sw[/youtube]



I find it incredibly amusing that a headbutt from an untrained child Gohan throwing a tantrum can one-shot ninety percent of the HST. 

Also. She could probably beat Yajirobe...if you don't take his tail cutting feat as an outlier. o,o


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 31, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> I find it incredibly amusing that a headbutt from an untrained child Gohan throwing a tantrum can one-shot ninety percent of the HST.
> 
> Also. She could probably beat Yajirobe...if you don't take his tail cutting feat as an outlier. o,o


nah yajirobe also cut vegeta backwards after this
not even talking about how he actually has a pl value that is around 1000 on databooks iirc


----------



## NightmareCinema (Feb 1, 2015)

Yajirobe slices Sakura up.

Once again, she's not beating anyone worth a damn from Part II Dragon Ball.

And when Revival of Frieza comes out, I'm expecting the gap between DB and the HST to increase once again.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2015)

Revival of F is like a karmic response for the Naruto movie


----------



## RandomLurker (Feb 1, 2015)

What, the gap isn't big enough with Battle of Gods?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2015)

it needs to be bigger


----------



## NightmareCinema (Feb 1, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it needs to be bigger



Pretty much this.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 1, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it needs to be bigger



That's what she said.

...

Uuuuuuuu...


----------



## trance (Feb 1, 2015)

Beats BoS Goku and anyone weaker than him. That's about it.


----------



## Monna (Feb 1, 2015)

trance said:


> Beats BoS Goku and anyone weaker than him. That's about it.


But even chapter 1 Goku was immune to bullets.

And we all know bullets > ninjas


----------



## Stan Lee (Feb 1, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> IIRC Sakura didn't fight Spiral Zetsu. Hiruzen, Ay & Onoki did.
> 
> Sakura was busy healing the entire Alliance/in Boxland with Obito.



No, she was there being useless and it was stated that no there but Hizuen could do anything about it.


----------



## DavyChan (Feb 1, 2015)

She can beat Piccolo or Raditz.


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 1, 2015)

> She can beat Piccolo or Raditz.



The only thing Sakura can do against Piccolo or Raditz is die.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 1, 2015)

Mr. Satan beats her into the ground.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Feb 1, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> She can beat Piccolo or Raditz.



Nope.

She won't even make it out of Part I Dragon Ball alive.

What makes you think she's taking on two small planet level characters from Part II?


----------



## Red Angel (Feb 1, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> She can beat Piccolo or Raditz.



If you mean "beat" as in "get stomped horribly by" then I agree wholeheartedly


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 1, 2015)

Zero Requiem said:


> No, she was there being useless and it was stated that no there but Hizuen could do anything about it.





Links? Scans?


----------



## Stan Lee (Feb 1, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> Links? Scans?



Chapter 662.


----------



## King Kakarot (Feb 1, 2015)

Gets up to Whis


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 1, 2015)

Seriously that chapter.... How does someone trip when that someone have 360 vision around her....


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 1, 2015)

Because her tripping is symbolic of the shit quality of the HST and the effect it has on its readers eg. It makes your neurons trip all the way to their deaths.


----------



## SSBMonado (Feb 1, 2015)

trance said:


> Beats BoS Goku and anyone weaker than him. That's about it.




This.
She beats him, as in punches him in the face and the displaced ki aura solos the HST



shade0180 said:


> Seriously that chapter.... How does someone trip when that someone have 360 vision around her....




Easy. The thing she tripped over was in her blind spot.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 1, 2015)

> Easy. The thing she tripped over was in her blind spot.



Her blind spot is at the back of her head. which is the same for every hyuuga... that rock was under her feet, she has X-ray vision so her feet getting in the way is out of the question...


----------



## NightmareCinema (Feb 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Seriously that chapter.... How does someone trip when that someone have 360 vision around her....



Because Hinata is a




Darsh also decides to help his fellow quality series Dragon Ball out by cutting a promo and calling Sakura a 



as well. Sakura then kills herself.


----------



## SSBMonado (Feb 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Her blind spot is at the back of her head. which is the same for every hyuuga... that rock was under her feet, she has X-ray vision so her feet getting in the way is out of the question...




Her 3rd vertebra is just facing the wrong way. That's all.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Seriously that chapter.... How does someone trip when that someone have 360 vision around her....



I think it was do to the whole "very low on chakra" thing (not that that makes any sense given the chakra shroud, but it was supposedly impeding everyone else to, so whatever.) and when Neji was low on chakra he couldn't tell akamaru and Kiba apart.

Basically it's just Kishi being a dumbass again.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Seriously that chapter.... How does someone trip when that someone have 360 vision around her....



The same way the absolute god tier of the verse who has the same field of vision as well as Sharingan bullshit and whatnot got nailed with a sucker punch from Sakura of all people


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 1, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The same way the absolute god tier of the verse who has the same field of vision as well as Sharingan bullshit and whatnot got nailed with a sucker punch from Sakura of all people



Not really. That one can at least be chalked up to PIS. For This one he needed a reason to keep Hinata out of the picture and just went with the laziest/dumbest reason ever.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Feb 1, 2015)

Fodders or maybe she can't even defeat a single fodder.


----------



## Volt manta (Feb 3, 2015)

No one stopped to ask which Sakura OP was talking about. 

Obviously solos. /thread


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 3, 2015)

nah, not really


----------



## NightmareCinema (Feb 3, 2015)

Volt manta said:


> No one stopped to ask which Sakura OP was talking about.
> 
> Obviously solos. /thread



>Glass cannon
>Slow

Yeah, totally gonna solo.

But you know, I liked it better when you didn't post here. So think you can do that again?


----------



## mastermitch (Feb 4, 2015)

mr satan is the strongest one she can beat, maybe a few zibamen.
Anybody Radditz level or above would clean her clock.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 4, 2015)

silverstorm said:


> *DBZ char*  not *DB char*
> i think she can beat bulma



Way to show your ignorance. DBZ is just the name of the anime. The manga is called Dragon Ball from start to end.


----------



## DavyChan (Feb 4, 2015)

Skarbrand said:


> If you mean "beat" as in "get stomped horribly by" then I agree wholeheartedly





NightmareCinema said:


> Nope.
> 
> She won't even make it out of Part I Dragon Ball alive.
> 
> What makes you think she's taking on two small planet level characters from Part II?





Brightsteel said:


> The only thing Sakura can do against Piccolo or Raditz is die.



All raditz did was shoot beams. His speed wasn't impressive and his durability wasn't either. Sakura can regen his weak AF beams and punch him into oblivion. She could stand 100 feet away from him and still her *Punch-The-Ground-Like-A-Boss* attack would pummel him.


----------



## AgentAAA (Feb 4, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> All raditz did was shoot beams. His speed wasn't impressive and his durability wasn't either. Sakura can regen his weak AF beams and punch him into oblivion. She could stand 100 feet away from him and still her *Punch-The-Ground-Like-A-Boss* attack would pummel him.



he was blitzing people that casually destroy islands and at that time could now casually destroy moons, hitting them hard enough to hurt them, tanked a kamehameha that would have been much stronger than Piccolo's casual ki-blast that blew up a moon....
If that's not impressive then sakura in comparison is flat-out dogshit


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 4, 2015)

Let it die, people

Just let this thread die


----------



## Piecesis (Feb 4, 2015)

dpwater25's ignorance never ceases to amaze me. Regardless, sakura isn't doing anything noteworthy.



mastermitch said:


> mr satan is the strongest one she can beat, maybe a few zibamen.
> Anybody Radditz level or above would clean her clock.



Those green midgets are also small planet level and would wreck her shit.


----------



## DavyChan (Feb 4, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> he was blitzing people that casually destroy islands and at that time could now casually destroy moons, hitting them hard enough to hurt them, tanked a kamehameha that would have been much stronger than Piccolo's casual ki-blast that blew up a moon....
> If that's not impressive then sakura in comparison is flat-out dogshit



any anime where low low tier people can destroy moons is ridiculous. If raditz could really do that then why didnt he blow up the ground below him or something. none of the blasts have ever done anyuthing like that.


----------



## SSBMonado (Feb 4, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> any anime where low low tier people can destroy moons is ridiculous. If raditz could really do that then why didnt he blow up the ground below him or something. none of the blasts have ever done anyuthing like that.




Oh this is gonna be good


----------



## Imperator100 (Feb 4, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> >Glass cannon
> >Slow
> 
> Yeah, totally gonna solo.
> ...


I thought CCS Sakura's durability was ~her DC. Is Tsubasa Resevoir Chronicles Sakura still a Glass Cannon?


----------



## Dudebro (Feb 4, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> any anime where low low tier people can destroy moons is ridiculous. If raditz could really do that then why didnt he blow up the ground below him or something. none of the blasts have ever done anyuthing like that.



Yes...Dbz is rediculous....Everybody knows that...As to why Raditz didn't just nuke everything to hell?...You realize that he was originally intending to claim the planet for Frieza and sell it right?...I doubt the Earth would sell well when its shaped like a bitten cookie....Any time the planet doesn't get blown up could be attributed to the villians screwing around...Same for a lot of series...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2015)

Volt manta said:


> No one stopped to ask which Sakura OP was talking about.
> 
> Obviously solos. /thread



You sure that's who he meant? 


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Jericho said:
			
		

> I said I "think" Sakura can beat Goku. It's no guarantee but if she managed to land one punch his head would explode. Only an autistic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would think otherwise.



Case closed. And keep denying you didn't say that in your neg Jericho, it'll be up momentarily on my sig.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 4, 2015)

I never posted that.


----------



## AgentAAA (Feb 4, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> any anime where low low tier people can destroy moons is ridiculous. If raditz could really do that then why didnt he blow up the ground below him or something. none of the blasts have ever done anyuthing like that.



yeah, none of them! other than roshi's, Piccolo's, Vegeta's if we're counting filler, frieza's, and buu's.
None of them!
And if you're just bitching that "I don't like it so it doesn't count"... well, too bad.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 4, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Case closed. And keep denying you didn't say that in your neg Jericho, it'll be up momentarily on my sig.



Do you even screencap bro? :ignoramus

I said I never posted that. Negs aren't posts now are they? Honestly how are you even allowed in this section?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 4, 2015)

Are we playing the semantics game now?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Feb 4, 2015)

Thread should've ended at "Piccolo Daimao nukes."


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 4, 2015)

That would actually be irrelevant


----------



## Byrd (Feb 4, 2015)

Great Saiyaman poses


She dies


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 4, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Great Saiyaman poses
> 
> 
> She dies



Hercule polishes his trophy belt.

GG, Sakura.


----------



## Red Angel (Feb 5, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> All raditz did was shoot beams. His speed wasn't impressive and his durability wasn't either. Sakura can regen his weak AF beams and punch him into oblivion. She could stand 100 feet away from him and still her *Punch-The-Ground-Like-A-Boss* attack would pummel him.



Well if you're anal retentive enough about going solely of visuals and collateral rather than powerscaling and feats then sure

Otherwise, Raditz was much superior to BoS Goku and Piccolo, Piccolo busting the moon up and his beams reaching the moon in an extremely short timeframe and Goku being his equal. Raditz outclassed both of them



> any anime where low low tier people can destroy moons is ridiculous.



Baww, fiction is unrealistic and shit happens all the time, stop being a whiny bitch and deal with it



> If raditz could really do that then why didnt he blow up the ground below him or something. none of the blasts have ever done anyuthing like that.



Perhaps you missed the part where Raditz said his mission was to conquer planets and sell them, or that earth was merely a truckstop to pick up Goku, not a conquest mission

Either way "hurr durr why didn't he do what I think he should" is not a valid argument, nor does it allow you to weasel your way out of feats and powerscaling


----------



## trance (Feb 5, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> All raditz did was shoot beams. His speed wasn't impressive and his durability wasn't either. Sakura can regen his weak AF beams and punch him into oblivion. She could stand 100 feet away from him and still her *Punch-The-Ground-Like-A-Boss* attack would pummel him.



Raditz completely, utterly and totally wrecks her shit. In fact, the only difficulty he would have is mustering up the motivation to kill such a pitiful specimen.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 5, 2015)

one Saibaman is more than enough to send her to next dimension.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 5, 2015)

Maybe she'l be able to shave raditz's leg hair.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 5, 2015)

Er you do know that Saibaman are stronger than Raditz


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 5, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er you do know that Saibaman are stronger than Raditz



Same power level actually, but Raditz is more skilled.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 5, 2015)

I remember them being 100 pl more powerful. 

Doesn't matter for this thread. though

pl 600 or less is enough anyway.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 5, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> I remember them being 100 pl more powerful.
> 
> Doesn't matter for this thread. though
> 
> pl 600 or less is enough anyway.



In every version (even those that buff Raditz to 1500 from 1200) they all state that they all have the same power level as Raditz.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 5, 2015)

I stand corrected then...


----------



## SSBMonado (Feb 5, 2015)

Do we even have PL 600 characters? They kinda skip everything between ~400 and 1200. 
Maybe some low level Freeza soldier? 

I still prefer going with Gohan's small planet level headbutt, though


----------



## AgentAAA (Feb 5, 2015)

SSBMonado said:


> Do we even have PL 600 characters? They kinda skip everything between ~400 and 1200.
> Maybe some low level Freeza soldier?
> 
> I still prefer going with Gohan's small planet level headbutt, though



anime pegs those 2 mooks that blow up gohan and krillin's ship as 750


----------



## trance (Feb 6, 2015)

IIRC, Chiaotzu had a power level of around 600. Makes him the weakest of the Z Fighters that confronted Nappa and Vegeta but it still nabs him small planet level DC.


----------



## silverstorm (Feb 6, 2015)

Chiaotzu's magic is very strong  even stronger than guldo's magic  :rofl


----------



## Dudebro (Feb 6, 2015)

Psychic powers. Not magic.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 6, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Let it die, people
> 
> Just let this thread die



Why didn't you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) listen to Robert


----------



## DavyChan (Feb 6, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Why didn't you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) listen to Robert



interesting how u use tht word when ur name is freddie mercury


----------



## KaiserWombat (Feb 6, 2015)

ugh

ughhhhhhhhh

This thread's gonna have to be killed off, it would seem

Also, btw, Raditz PL = , so 300 points higher than a Saibaman's.


----------

